# Any Irish Out There? Tracing history on Lucky.



## ShannonXX (14 February 2012)

Hi,
I started a thread a while back but didnt get many replies so thought i would start another with more information.

I brought my horse Lucky(Eight) from Birr Equestrian Centre in Ireland last September.   I have messaged them and asked if they have any information or history about parentage etc but they said they didnt.   I am just really curious to find out a little more about my chap 

He is a 15.2hh 5yo skewbald (although he could be 4) with a very distinctive seahorse marking on his face(see pictures).   We sent off for his passport after he got him and registered him in the name Lucky Eight, as that was the name we were told he was called.   

Any information would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## dieseldog (14 February 2012)

Where is his microchipped registered too?  Is that on the passport you have for him now?  It should tell you who first registered him and how old he is.


----------



## ShannonXX (14 February 2012)

dieseldog said:



			Where is his microchipped registered too?  Is that on the passport you have for him now?  It should tell you who first registered him and how old he is.
		
Click to expand...

He only had document papers when he came to us, and the only registered owner on there was Birr EC, however they never bred him.   When he arrived in September we had to send off for a passport, so the first recorded owners in there is us.


----------



## ShannonXX (15 February 2012)

Just BUMPing this up with added information that may help...

He has a funny upper 'tooth line', where the middle tooth is much shorter than the others.   Thats the best way to explain it without a picture


----------



## xxMozlarxx (15 February 2012)

Presumably where you bought him from know where they bought him and can give you those details. There are so many young horses bred now that without microchipping (which should have already been done) etc you are unlikely to be able to trace anything unless someone on here owned him before but he's far more likely to have come from a dealer/sales and to have changed hands a few times especially as he hadn't been registered anywhere.


----------



## ShannonXX (15 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Presumably where you bought him from know where they bought him and can give you those details. There are so many young horses bred now that without microchipping (which should have already been done) etc you are unlikely to be able to trace anything unless someone on here owned him before but he's far more likely to have come from a dealer/sales and to have changed hands a few times especially as he hadn't been registered anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

I asked if they knew any of his background information and their reply was "We don't know his brackground as we bought him so unfortunatly we can't help you with that."
I then asked if they remembered where abouts they brought him from and they said "Sorry, but they do not know either".
I suppose its a long shot..but after tracing the history of one of my previous horses thought it was worth a try  But thanks anyway


----------



## cokelly (16 February 2012)

Im from NI - but don't know your horse unfortunately! It's such a shame when you can't find out more information. I traced my horse right back to Murdock's and although I have been in touch with them yet to know if they remember him it's going to be a long shot as he must have had hundreds of horses through that yard!

Good luck finding out more info


----------



## ShannonXX (16 February 2012)

cokelly said:



			Im from NI - but don't know your horse unfortunately! It's such a shame when you can't find out more information. I traced my horse right back to Murdock's and although I have been in touch with them yet to know if they remember him it's going to be a long shot as he must have had hundreds of horses through that yard!

Good luck finding out more info 

Click to expand...

Thankyou I found out info on my last by looking through a 2 year old copy of H&H, and coincidentally found a 'Desperately seeking' add at the back! Was hoping someone would know him  But thanks


----------



## xxMozlarxx (16 February 2012)

Mmm..shame, so basically when you bought him he didn't have a passport?? The sellers were committing an offence by selling him without one I believe? He looks a lovely sort.


----------



## ShannonXX (16 February 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Mmm..shame, so basically when you bought him he didn't have a passport?? The sellers were committing an offence by selling him without one I believe? He looks a lovely sort.
		
Click to expand...

No passport, just document papers with their name and address etc, but no record of previous owners.


----------



## jaquelin (16 February 2012)

Having tried to find out about horses bought from dealers in the past, I think they are reluctant to tell you where the horse is from because they are protecting their sources. They don't want you cutting out the middle man and going direct to producers, or telling anyone else where they source their stock.  I know you are not interested in doing this, but I think they prefer to keep their cards close to their chests.  I was never able to find out much about my last boy as the dealer re-registered him with their own stud name, and this was done for a reason.  Good luck, at the end of the day just be glad you've got a great horse!


----------



## ShannonXX (16 February 2012)

jaquelin said:



			Having tried to find out about horses bought from dealers in the past, I think they are reluctant to tell you where the horse is from because they are protecting their sources. They don't want you cutting out the middle man and going direct to producers, or telling anyone else where they source their stock.  I know you are not interested in doing this, but I think they prefer to keep their cards close to their chests.  I was never able to find out much about my last boy as the dealer re-registered him with their own stud name, and this was done for a reason.  Good luck, at the end of the day just be glad you've got a great horse!
		
Click to expand...

I suppose   But thanks anyway


----------

